# Thinking gearing...



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

After some use, but not a lot of experience in the hills, I'm thinking about the gearing on the tandem. What few small hills we have done have seemed rather easier than I expected, and we both don't think a lot of the wide range cassette during our more normal, relatively flattish terrain.

So. 

On the half bikes, I spin up most anything, and can go seated up absolutely everything we'll ever take to on the tandem with my 34x25. My wife/stoker has never been let down by her 30/26, and NEVER stands on a bike. 

Short of loading it down for touring (which won't be happening) am I missing a reason to keep the pie-plate employed? Certainly, more experience would best answer this, but I'm trying to jump the line a little. Any thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

I find the advantage of a wide range cassette is not having to use the front derailleur much.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

MB1 said:


> I find the advantage of a wide range cassette is not having to use the front derailleur much.


True, that, and a good point. 

Then again, you are a fixed gear beastmaster, My wife (and I to some degree) tend to match gear to effort rather than the other way around. Maybe we just need a dose of HTFU.


----------



## rdtompki (Nov 28, 2008)

What gearing do you currently have on your tandem (front and rear)? You won't be as efficient on the tandem as on your respective singles just due to differences in cadence. We're older and are using a 13-30 in the back with 24-36-48-60 in the front. The 13 only works as our highest gear due to having the 60. We need the 24t front chainring for anything sustained over 7%, but as I said, we're old.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

rdtompki said:


> What gearing do you currently have on your tandem (front and rear)? You won't be as efficient on the tandem as on your respective singles just due to differences in cadence. We're older and are using a 13-30 in the back with 24-36-48-60 in the front. The 13 only works as our highest gear due to having the 60. We need the 24t front chainring for anything sustained over 7%, but as I said, we're old.


Front is 52/42/30, rear is 9s 11-34. 

52/11 is goofy for us. 

Our cadences are surprisingly well matched: I average at 86, SWMBO 88. We both want it a few ticks slower on the tandem, for whatever reason. I don't keep cadence on it, but it feels about 80-83 that we typically run. We both agree that on flat ground and still air, we're between gears.


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

danl1 said:


> Front is 52/42/30, rear is 9s 11-34. 52/11 is goofy for us.
> 
> Our cadences are surprisingly well matched: I average at 86, SWMBO 88. We both want it a few ticks slower on the tandem, for whatever reason.



I've been contemplating the cassette on our new to us T-200. I'm about to change the flat bars and 9 speed to drop bars and 10 speed. The only 10 speed cassettes I have are 11-26 so I'm not going to rush out in January for a cassette I don't need until June. There's a couple other tandem riders in the area who I can talk to and examine their rides, but that's a few months away. For the first few rides I think we'll keep it simple and avoid long, steep grades.

There will be birthing pains and gnashing of teeth on the first few rides we do... which should provide amusement for some.


----------



## DavoK (Oct 18, 2005)

*Gearing for a high end race tandem*

With the demise of the Dura Ace triple, Campy triple, would anyone consider Shram XX. Just asking for future reference. We use 27t Cassette w/Triple FSA now in western Colorado, never needed more, we did put a 32t Wheels Man. 10sp when we went to Italy.
DavoK
Co-Motion Supremo w/S&S Dura-ace.


----------



## Old School Misanthrope (Dec 31, 2009)

Myself I like 5% gains on my shifts my stoker agrees . I think tandems are more like big trucks I run 9s 14-25 with 50-42-24 works for us for everything but climbing walls.and the shifts are sooo smooth


----------



## strathconaman (Jul 3, 2003)

SRAM has announced a 11-32 10 speed cassette as part of the Apex group. Not only that but a long cage road derailleur....makes one think...wonder...


----------

